# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  هاتف Galaxy Note 3 يحصل على تحديث أندرويد 4.4.2 (كيت كات) في الشرق الأوسط

## mohamed73

رغم أن سامسونج بدأت ومنذ شهر كانون الثاني/يناير بإرسال تحديث أندرويد  4.4.2 كيت كات إلى هاتف Galaxy Note 3، إلا أن التحديث لم يبدأ الوصول إلى  أجهزة الشرق الأوسط حتى يوم أمس. حيث أخبرنا عدد من القراء من دول عربية  مختلفة بأن أجهزتهم استقبلت التحديث الجديد عبر الهواء أو عبر برنامج  Samsung Kies من خلال جهاز الكمبيوتر.     
 ومن أبرز ما يقدمه التحديث الجديد هو تغيير لون أيقونات شريط التنبيهات  إلى اللون الأبيض، كما يقدم أيقونة للكاميرا على شاشة القفل، وقامت سامسونج  بتحسين لوحة المفاتيح الخاصة بها وذلك لدى استخدام الجهاز بالوضعية  الأفقية، بالإضافة إلى إدخال بعض التحسينات على الأداء. هذا طبعًا إلى  جانب الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 تستطيع التحقق من وصول التحديث بالذهاب إلى قائمة الإعدادات Settings  > المزيد More > حول الجهاز About Device > تحديث البرنامج  Software update > تحديث Update.
 لمعرفة القائمة الرسمية بأجهزة سامسونج التي ستحصل أيضًا علىالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## jazouli89

بارك الله فيك

----------

